# 

## Hostylian

Dzień dobry

W nadchodzącym roku chcę zacząć budowę całorocznego domu letniskowego. Będzie to murowany z betonu komórkowego i ocieplony styropianem dom z poddaszem użytkowym o całkowitej powierzchni ok. 120m2. Niestety dość dziwne i restrykcyjne zapisy MPZP nie pozostawiają dużego wyboru w zakresie ogrzewania. Odpadają piece na paliwa stałe, ale można mieć kominek. Cieplika miejskiego i gazu w okolicy niestety nie ma. Dom będzie używany w czasie weekendów – wiosną i latem dość często, ale w okresach chłodniejszych pewnie nie częściej niż co 2, 3 tygodnie. Wszystko to sprawia, że mam problem z podjęciem decyzji dotyczącej wyboru sposobu ogrzewania. Będę wdzięczny za porady szanownych forumowiczów. W szczególności zastanawiam się, czy wybrać:

- kominek DGP (z rozprowadzaniem ciepłego powietrza) + grzejniki elektryczne konwektorowe we wszystkich pomieszczeniach. Zaletą tego rozwiązania jest niska cena początkowa, no i fakt, że można szybko nagrzać pomieszczenia, gdy przyjeżdża się tylko na weekend.

- kominek z płaszczem wodnym + bufor (zasobnik) ciepła + piec elektryczny (mógłby nagrzewać zasobnik w taryfie nocnej) + standardowe kaloryfery. W tym przypadku martwi mnie nieco los instalacji w okresie, gdy dom nie będzie użytkowany/ogrzewany. Czy można wypełnić instalację cieczą, która nie zamarza? Chciałbym uniknąć ogrzewania pustego domu.

A może istnieje jeszcze inne rozwiązanie, o którym dotąd nie słyszałem? Będę wdzięczny za pomoc. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## cezary.pl

Przydałoby się sterowanie (włączanie) ogrzewania przez internet. Tak żeby przyjechać do nagrzanego domu.
Kominek DGP jest dobrym wyborem.
Niektóre klimatyzatory z funkcją grzania mają już moduły WiFi, a elektryczne grzejniki konwektorowe funkcję min. 5*C
Bufor jest fajny jak się mieszka ciągle.
Kominek z płaszczem ma dużą emisji ciepła do salonu małą do ładowania bufora.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Hostylian

Dziękuję za podpowiedź. Dzięki niej nasunęło mi się jeszcze jedno pytanie. System DGP wymaga systemu przewodów do rozprowadzania ogrzanego powietrza po całym domu. Czy istnieje możliwość podłączenia do tego systemu także innego źródła ciepła - bazującego na energii elektrycznej i umożliwiającego sterowanie online? Dzięki temu mógłbym zrezygnować z dodatkowych grzejników elektrycznych, sterować ogrzewaniem w czasie nieobecności, a w czasie pobytu korzystać z kominka. Jeśli tak, to jakiego typu urządzenie najlepiej by się sprawdziło, wspomniana klimatyzacja z funkcją grzania?

----------


## boguslaw

Kocioł elektryczny Kospel + grzejniki Regulus + zasobnik 50-80 litrów. Instalacja c.o. zalana płynem niezamarzającym (każdy płyn do chłodnic) z opcją utrzymywania dyżurnej minimalnej temperatury np. +5 oC. Sterowanie zdalne poprzez WiFi lub programator tygodniowy - nagrzanie obiektu i wody bezpośrednio przed przyjazdem.

Pozdrawiam
Bogusław

----------


## boguslaw

Kocioł elektryczny Kospel + grzejniki Regulus + zasobnik 50-80 litrów. Instalacja c.o. zalana płynem niezamarzającym (każdy płyn do chłodnic) z opcją utrzymywania dyżurnej minimalnej temperatury np. +5 oC. Sterowanie zdalne poprzez WiFi lub programator tygodniowy - nagrzanie obiektu i wody bezpośrednio przed przyjazdem.

Jeśli zimą w obiekcie nie będzie utrzymywana temperatura "dyżurna" +5 oC, wówczas instalację wodną, w tym c.w.u. należy zbudować tak, by dało się z niej spuścić wodę (rury prowadzić z odpowiednimi spadkami) zamknąć zawór zasilający, odkręcić wszystkie krany, i otworzyć zawór spustowy położony w najniższym punkcie instalacji.. Spuszczenie wody z instalacji wody użytkowej to jedno, na czas mrozów należy ponadto do każdego syfonu, szczególnie w toalecie nalać trochę Petrygo czy też innego Borygo... Instalacja c.o. jest bezpieczna bez względu na temperaturę.

Pozdrawiam
Bogusław

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Dzień dobry
> W nadchodzącym roku chcę zacząć budowę całorocznego domu letniskowego. Będzie to murowany


Budujesz i ma być sezonowo. Najlepsza będzie klimatyzacja kanałowa. Da komfort cały rok.
Powinieneś ją nieco przewymiarować i zapewnić zdalne sterowanie z komórki (koszt od 50 zł) żeby móc ją włączyć przed przyjazdem i mieć już nagrzane/schłodzone. Klimatyzator kanałowy jest w stanie szybko nagrzać powietrze do dużej temperatury i da natychmiastowy komfort, a od powietrza po pewnym czasie zagrzeją się ściany i meble. Może utrzymywać temperaturę na plusie zimą żeby rury nie popękały i nie przemrozić budynku. Koszt ogrzewania budynku do +5 stopni będzie znikomy i jeśli masz zamiar tam bywać co 2-3 tygodnie to nie ma sensu opróżniać rur itp. Lepiej grzać. Alternatywnie może też być 1-3 splity jeżeli duże pomieszczenia i zostawisz otwarte drzwi.
Koszt klimatyzatora to 6-8 tys. Kanały 2 tys. Do tego robocizna, ale na etapie budowy nie będzie kucia więc sprawa prosta. 
Po paru latach stwierdzisz że masz za dużo kasy, dołożysz PV na dach i będziesz miał darmowe ogrzewanie jak ja. 

Kominek? 
Przyjeżdżasz do zimnego domu, nie ma nawet wody bo musiałeś opróżnić instalację wodną aby rury nie popękały. Do kibla i syfonów w umywalkach musisz przed każdym zimowym wyjazdem nalewać zimowego płynu do spryskiwaczy lub sypać sól. Przedmuchiwanie rur wodnych sprężarką. Opróżnianie instalacji CO. Szron na ścianach. Wszystko zimne w dotyku i nieprzyjemne. Siedzisz przy kominku pod kocem i się grzejesz. Niektórzy nazywają to przyjemnością. Pffff...

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Przydałoby się sterowanie (włączanie) ogrzewania przez internet. Tak żeby przyjechać do nagrzanego domu.
> 
> Kominek DGP jest dobrym wyborem.


Rozdwojenie jaźni?

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Dziękuję za podpowiedź. Dzięki niej nasunęło mi się jeszcze jedno pytanie. System DGP wymaga systemu przewodów do rozprowadzania ogrzanego powietrza po całym domu. Czy istnieje możliwość podłączenia do tego systemu także innego źródła ciepła - bazującego na energii elektrycznej i umożliwiającego sterowanie online? Dzięki temu mógłbym zrezygnować z dodatkowych grzejników elektrycznych, sterować ogrzewaniem w czasie nieobecności, a w czasie pobytu korzystać z kominka. Jeśli tak, to jakiego typu urządzenie najlepiej by się sprawdziło, wspomniana klimatyzacja z funkcją grzania?


Teoretycznie można, ale nie.
Przewody DGP muszą być odporne na wysoką temperaturę, niepalne itp.
Klimatyzację kanałową tylko do grzania też można nimi puścić, ale musisz odizolować klimatyzator na czas używania kominka, bo go uszkodzisz. Będzie to straszne druciarstwo ale się da.

Jeśli jednak zastosujesz klimę kanałową to po co kominek? Nie ma sensu. Stosujesz wtedy tanie rury Sonodec i możesz nimi puścić także zimne powietrze latem. Rurami DGP nie wolno puścić zimnego, bo nie są zabezpieczone przed kondensacją, rdza syf itp.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Kocioł elektryczny Kospel + grzejniki Regulus + zasobnik 50-80 litrów. Instalacja c.o. zalana płynem niezamarzającym (każdy płyn do chłodnic) z opcją utrzymywania dyżurnej minimalnej temperatury np. +5 oC. Sterowanie zdalne poprzez WiFi lub programator tygodniowy - nagrzanie obiektu i wody bezpośrednio przed przyjazdem.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bogusław


A co z syfonami umywalek, WC, zmywarką i pralką? Ma kupować nowe po każdym większym mrozie? Zalewać je Borygo co dwa tygodnie? Ile litrów na sezon i jaki koszt? 300 zł? Z tą kwotę już mamy energię dla klimatyzatora kanałowego utrzymującego +5 przez całą zimę.
Co z zapomnianymi butelkami w kuchni, które pękły a zawartość rozlała się i zniszczyła meble?

Mam kampera i wiem ile roboty jest z zazimowaniem. Tutaj by było podobnie.

----------


## boguslaw

1/. Dyżurne + 5 0C wymaga dla konkretnego obiektu dostarczenia takiej samej ilości energii z każdego źródła ciepła.
2/. Syfony zalewa się zawsze wszystkie, gdy mieszka się dalej od sezonowo używanego obiektu, gdyż  może nastąpić niespodziewane, bardziej czy mniej długotrwałe wyłączenie energii elektrycznej. 
 Maksimum "setka" na każdy syfon wystarczy. 
Instalację cwu należy zawsze tak budować, by dało się z niej całkowicie spuścić wodę. 
3/. Dom to nie kamper...

Pozdrawiam
Bogusław

----------


## kudlaty69

JanWerbinski  dobrze prawi. Klima pod wifi ( jak nie ma to komórka na kartę jako ruter) i przyjeżdża się na ciepłe. sam tak mam i stosuje w domku letnim.

----------


## Hostylian

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Miło, że można tu liczyć na pomoc doświadczonych użytkowników. Pomysł z klimą szczególnie mi się podoba, bo poza przedstawionymi walorami użytkowymi, pozwoliłby mi nie rozstawiać grzejników elektrycznych (które niezbyt mi się podobają i zajmują miejsce przy/na ścianach). A widzicie jakieś minusy takiej instalacji? Serwis raz w roku wystarczy, czy musi być bardziej regularny?

----------


## kudlaty69

Raz w roku jak chłodzisz  - jak tylko grzejesz to sam filtry wyczyścisz i git.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> 1/. Dyżurne + 5 0C wymaga dla konkretnego obiektu dostarczenia takiej samej ilości energii z każdego źródła ciepła.
> 2/. Syfony zalewa się zawsze wszystkie, gdy mieszka się dalej od sezonowo używanego obiektu, gdyż  może nastąpić niespodziewane, bardziej czy mniej długotrwałe wyłączenie energii elektrycznej. 
>  Maksimum "setka" na każdy syfon wystarczy. 
> Instalację cwu należy zawsze tak budować, by dało się z niej całkowicie spuścić wodę. 
> 3/. Dom to nie kamper...
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bogusław


1. Półprawda czyli nieprawda. Musisz dostarczyć takiej samej ilości energii cieplnej, ale do jej otrzymania potrzebujesz różnej ilości energii pobranej ze źródła energii.
Tak na oko żeby otrzymać w przestrzeni zamieszkałej 100kWh energii cieplnej potrzebujesz dostarczyć:
*100 kWh* energii elektrycznej do grzejnika olejowego, farelki, pieca akumulacyjnego, 
>100 energii elektrycznej do dobrze ocieplonej podłogówki
>120kWh energii elektrycznej do kotła elektrycznego poza przestrzenią zamieszkałą,
*>200kWh* energii chemicznej w postaci paliwa do kotła na paliwo stałe, węgiel, drewno itp.
117kWh energii chemicznej do pieca gazowego wewnątrz przestrzeni bytowej,
> 130kWh energii z gazu do kotła gazowego poza przestrzenią zamieszkałą
*25kWh do klimatyzatora SCOP 4.*
Co wychodzi najtaniej?

2. Co z instalacją wody zimnej? Nie zamarznie? Tylko CWU zamarza?


3. Dom zamieszkały okresowo i nieogrzewany jest jak kamper. Tylko więcej roboty z zazimowaniem i droższe konsekwencje przemarznięcia.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Miło, że można tu liczyć na pomoc doświadczonych użytkowników. Pomysł z klimą szczególnie mi się podoba, bo poza przedstawionymi walorami użytkowymi, pozwoliłby mi nie rozstawiać grzejników elektrycznych (które niezbyt mi się podobają i zajmują miejsce przy/na ścianach). A widzicie jakieś minusy takiej instalacji? Serwis raz w roku wystarczy, czy musi być bardziej regularny?


Proponuję po roku lub po gwarancji całkowicie zrezygnować z serwisów. Tylko czyszczenie filtrów pod kranem ale to trzeba robić częściej, np co miesiąc w przypadku intensywnego używania. Banalne. Jeśli będziesz używał do chłodzenia to raz na jakiś czas odkazić albo uzywać funkcji suszenia wymiennika przed dłuższym postojem w okresie chłodzenia.

----------


## boguslaw

1/. Dyżurne + 5 0C wymaga dla konkretnego obiektu dostarczenia takiej samej ilości energii z każdego źródła ciepła.
2/. Syfony zalewa się zawsze wszystkie, gdy mieszka się dalej od sezonowo używanego obiektu, gdyż może nastąpić niespodziewane, bardziej czy mniej długotrwałe wyłączenie energii elektrycznej. 
Maksimum "setka" na każdy syfon wystarczy. 
3/. Instalację wodną należy zawsze tak budować, by dało się z niej całkowicie spuścić wodę. Brak prądu zimą może się zdarzyć zawsze..
4/. Dom to nie kamper...

Mam swoje własne dwa weekendowe domy całoroczne. Jeden z bali od 40 lat. Nigdy bym się nie zdecydował na ich ogrzewanie oparte na jakichkolwiek szumiących wentylatorach. 
Najbardziej komfortowym rozwiązaniem jest cicho pracujące ogrzewanie centralne sterowane zdalną aplikacją.. 
Ogrzać/ chłodzić klimą można pomieszczenie główne pobytu dziennego ale nigdy pomieszczenia sypialne. Przynajmniej dla mnie... Mój dom to nie hotel.

Wszystko zależy od wielkości obiektu i oczekiwań konkretnego użytkownika i jego rodziny.

Pozdrawiam
Bogusław

----------


## fachman19

> 1/. 
>  Nigdy bym się nie zdecydował na ich ogrzewanie oparte na jakichkolwiek szumiących wentylatorach. 
> 
> Bogusław


Mozna zastosować ogrzewanie HYBRYDOWE  - w salonie klima a w sypialni grzejnik elektryczny Regulusa ( mam nadzieje że nie trzeszczy jak się rozgrzewa)

----------


## JanWerbinski

> 1/. Dyżurne + 5 0C wymaga dla konkretnego obiektu dostarczenia takiej samej ilości energii z każdego źródła ciepła.
> 2/. Syfony zalewa się zawsze wszystkie, gdy mieszka się dalej od sezonowo używanego obiektu, gdyż może nastąpić niespodziewane, bardziej czy mniej długotrwałe wyłączenie energii elektrycznej. 
> Maksimum "setka" na każdy syfon wystarczy. 
> 3/. Instalację wodną należy zawsze tak budować, by dało się z niej całkowicie spuścić wodę. Brak prądu zimą może się zdarzyć zawsze..
> 4/. Dom to nie kamper...
> 
> Mam swoje własne dwa weekendowe domy całoroczne. Jeden z bali od 40 lat. Nigdy bym się nie zdecydował na ich ogrzewanie oparte na jakichkolwiek szumiących wentylatorach. 
> Najbardziej komfortowym rozwiązaniem jest cicho pracujące ogrzewanie centralne sterowane zdalną aplikacją.. 
> Ogrzać/ chłodzić klimą można pomieszczenie główne pobytu dziennego ale nigdy pomieszczenia sypialne. Przynajmniej dla mnie... Mój dom to nie hotel.
> ...


1. Wymaga takiej samej ilości energii cieplnej ze źródła ciepła, ale nie wymaga dostarczenia takiej samej ilości energii ze źródła energii. Stosujesz źródło energii cieplnej z COP 4 i potrzebujesz cztery razy mniej energii z zewnątrz.
2 i 3 zgoda.
4. Bez związku z tematem. Nie rozumiesz analogii.

Zgadzam się z Tobą i też nigdy bym się nie zdecydował na ogrzewanie na szumiących wentylatorach. Dlatego kanałówka nie będzie szumieć. 
Nie chcesz chłodzić podczas upału pomieszczeń sypialnych? No cóż, masochizm. Ogrzewać nie musisz jeśli grzejesz w dzień. Akumulacja i bezwładność załatwia sprawę.

----------


## boguslaw

Pozostanę jednak przy swoim wyborze. Przerobiony został przy wielu, wielu sezonach. Wolę mieć letnie, ciepłe lub gorące grzejniki w zależności od potrzeb, sterowane zdalnie lub lokalnie. Ciepło promieniowania z ich powierzchni, szczególnie zimą, jest bardzo miłym doznaniem. Mam także maty grzewcze w strefach komunikacji, używane lub nie.
Np. w kuchni poza standardowymi urządzeniami wyposażenia mam także tradycyjny piec kaflowy. Drewna mam "skolko ugodno"...  M.in. placki z blachy to jest to. 
Nie mam problemu z upałami w lecie. Dom z bali z posadzką z glazury i wprowadzonym w części ścian kamieniem a także szeroką strzechą nie ma prawa się przegrzewać.

Pozdrawiam
Bogusław

----------


## Gustus

Dzień dobry,

stoimy przed podobnym wyborem. Parterówka o powierzchni użytkowej około 100m², beton komórkowy, bez piwnicy, bez poddasza użytkowego. Dom przez następne dwadzieścia lat będzie użytkowany tylko na weekendy i urlopy, również zimą. Potem mamy zamiar się na stale do niego przeprowadzić. Zamierzaliśmy go ogrzewać pompą ciepła p/w + podłogówka zmniejszając temperaturę podczas naszej nieobecności a w czasie pobyty ją podwyższać. Jednak po przeczytaniu tego wątku już nie jesteśmy pewni swojej decyzji. Czy taka manipulacja temperaturą ma sens przy podłogówce i pompie ciepła? Jakie alternatywne rozwiązanie ogrzewania byście zaproponowali biorąc pod uwagę iż dom będzie kiedyś naszym miejscem stałego pobytu?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## boguslaw

Potrzebna jest szybsza reakcja na potrzeby grzewcze. 
Jeśli pompa ciepła to tylko z grzejnikami albo E-VENT albo rewersyjnymi Regulus-REVERS. Reversy można także używać w funkcji chłodzenia.
Instalacja zalana dowolnym glikolem lub innymi odpowiednimi płynami a nie wodą !!!

Pozdrawiam
Bogusław

----------


## boguslaw

Posiadaczy domów drewnianych zapraszam do zapoznania się z artykułem:
https://www.regulus.com.pl/domy-szki...a-jak-ogrzewac

Pozdrawiam weekendowo
Bogusław

----------


## zbiq

> Mozna zastosować ogrzewanie HYBRYDOWE  - w salonie klima a w sypialni grzejnik elektryczny Regulusa ( mam nadzieje że nie trzeszczy jak się rozgrzewa)


Witam, 

jak w takim wypadku rozwiązane jest grzanie łazienki ?
zastanawiam się nad ogrzewaniem hybrydowym ( klima + grzejniki  ) lub nad PC PW  do domku letniskowego całorocznego

----------


## boguslaw

Do współpracy z PC w funkcjach centralne ogrzewanie/ centralne chłodzenie należy posiadać grzejniki rewersyjne (grzejniki bazowe RB posiadające możliwość wpinania wentylatora 24V).
Grzejniki rewersyjne umożliwiają działanie w trzech opcjach:
1/. Grzanie standardowe - wentylator wypięty (magnesy)
2/. Grzanie dynamiczne - wentylator wpięty
3/. Chłodzenie pomieszczeń - wpięty wentylator + rynienka na skropliny (magnesy)

----------


## Oxyvia

Witam wszystkich.  :smile: 
Czytam tu bardzo ciekawe rzeczy, ale nie wszystko rozumiem.  :big grin: 
Kupiliśmy z mężem mały domeczek letniskowy, podpiwniczony, parter murowany, stryszek drewniany zaadaptowany jako sypialnia, na dole dobudówka z łazienką z osobnym wejściem. Powierzchnia zabudowy to zaledwie 24 m2. Chcemy go ocieplić i zainstalować jakieś sensowne ogrzewanie wszystkich pomieszczeń oprócz piwnicy (ale może niekoniecznie oprócz? - piwnica bardzo chłodzi podłogę pokoju i kuchni).
Zastanawiamy się, czym ocieplić drewniany strych od wewnątrz oraz jakie ogrzewanie zainstalować w domku.
Widzę, że znacie się na tym i macie dobre rady, ale proszę: piszcie do nas "chłopskim językiem" jak krowie na rowie, bo nie jesteśmy budowlańcami i nie znamy się na systemach grzewczych, rodzajach grzejników itp.
Nie musimy ogrzewać domku przez cały rok i sterować ogrzewaniem przez internet, nie jest to konieczne.

----------


## Marcowy70

Mam podobną sytuację - nowy, całoroczny domek weekendowy, parterowy, murowany, 64 mkw., okna i drzwi o podwyższonej izolacyjności, będzie 20 cm styropianu na elewacji i instalacja fotowoltaiczna. Waham się między dwiema opcjami ogrzewania:
- dwufunkcyjny piec elektryczny plus grzejniki konwektorowe,
- grzejniki elektryczne w każdym pomieszczeniu, przepływowe ogrzewacze wody w kuchni i łazience.
Obie opcje ze sterowaniem wifi. 
Co byście wybrali?

----------


## Oxyvia

*Marcowy70*, my właśnie stosujemy teraz grzejniki konwektorowe w każdym pomieszczeniu, ale dość drogo nas to kosztuje. Zastanawiamy się, czy nie lepszy byłby jakiś piec na ekogroszek z automatycznym podajnikiem. Ale nie wiemy, czy istnieje odpowiedni gabaryt do takiego małego domku jak nasz (ok. 45 m2 podłóg). Poza tym mamy trzy osobne pomieszczenia do ogrzewania, więc trzeba by pewnie przekuwać cała instalację przez ściany i podłogi.
Co o tym myślicie? Co by się bardziej opłacało?

----------


## Marcowy70

*Oxyvia*, nie jestem ekspertem, ale wydaje mi się, że jak ocieplicie dom, to rachunki za prąd Wam się znacznie zmniejszą. Oczywiście, że opalanie ekogroszkiem byłoby tańsze, ale zimą wymaga dosypywania i obecności co parę dni. Instalacja c.o. nie musi oznaczać kucia ścian - jeśli będziecie robić instalację w miedzi, rurki wymagają tylko nawiercania. Nie wiem też, jaki macie budżet, ale przy 45 mkw. ja bym nie inwestował w wielkie systemy c.o., tylko w ocieplenie ścian i sufitu oraz grzanie prądem, najlepiej z fotowoltaiki. To chyba najbardziej praktyczne rozwiązanie  :smile:

----------


## Marcowy70

> Mam podobną sytuację - nowy, całoroczny domek weekendowy, parterowy, murowany, 64 mkw., okna i drzwi o podwyższonej izolacyjności, będzie 20 cm styropianu na elewacji i instalacja fotowoltaiczna. Waham się między dwiema opcjami ogrzewania:
> - dwufunkcyjny piec elektryczny plus grzejniki konwektorowe,
> - grzejniki elektryczne w każdym pomieszczeniu, przepływowe ogrzewacze wody w kuchni i łazience.
> Obie opcje ze sterowaniem wifi. 
> Co byście wybrali?


Pozwolę sobie raz podbić pytanie, bo nadchodzi czas decyzji. Jakieś pomysły?  :smile:

----------


## norbitek

Ja w domu mieszkalnym ale właśnie wykorzystywanym na cele letniskowe o powierzchni niecałe 100m2 planuję tradycyjne grzejniki płytowe + piec elektryczny kospel.

----------


## Bertha

Zapewne masz przyłącze energetyczne trójfazowe czyli tzw. siłę.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja w domu mieszkalnym ale właśnie wykorzystywanym na cele letniskowe o powierzchni niecałe 100m2 planuję tradycyjne grzejniki płytowe + piec elektryczny kospel.


Bez sensu grzanie prądem wody żeby grzać grzejnik i powietrze.

----------


## boguslaw

Kocioł Kospel lub Elterm + regulusy - (dla bezpieczeństwa instalacja napełniona płynem niezamarzającym) oznacza szybkie ciche grzanie centralne wszystkich pomieszczeń jednocześnie lub wybranych pomieszczeń z jednego łatwo sterowalnego, niewielkiego źródła ciepła, które można umieścić wszędzie, nawet w szafce zabudowy kuchennej...
Temperatura ogrzania czynnika grzewczego w szerokim zakresie - od pokojowej do nawet 90 oC oznacza możliwość grzania z bardzo zróżnicowaną dynamiką.
Kocioł elektryczny jest praktycznie bezobsługowy, nie wymaga komina, czerpni powietrza, odrębnego pomieszczenia. Możliwość zdalnego sterowania aplikacją.
Każdy ma prąd doprowadzony do budynku. 
Niewielkie potrzeby grzewcze odpowiednio ciepłego domu oznaczają także niewielkie koszty grzania.
Same plusy.

----------


## _John

Przy tak małej powierzchni to klimatyzator split + mata/grzejnik olejowy w łazience.
Ewentualnie jakieś małe PV hobbystycznie złożone z używanych komponentów.

----------


## swierol

> Dzień dobry,
> 
> stoimy przed podobnym wyborem. Parterówka o powierzchni użytkowej około 100m², beton komórkowy, bez piwnicy, bez poddasza użytkowego. Dom przez następne dwadzieścia lat będzie użytkowany tylko na weekendy i urlopy, również zimą. Potem mamy zamiar się na stale do niego przeprowadzić. Zamierzaliśmy go ogrzewać pompą ciepła p/w + podłogówka zmniejszając temperaturę podczas naszej nieobecności a w czasie pobyty ją podwyższać. Jednak po przeczytaniu tego wątku już nie jesteśmy pewni swojej decyzji. Czy taka manipulacja temperaturą ma sens przy podłogówce i pompie ciepła? Jakie alternatywne rozwiązanie ogrzewania byście zaproponowali biorąc pod uwagę iż dom będzie kiedyś naszym miejscem stałego pobytu?
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


W takim przypadku chyba bardziej nadały by się przewymiarowane grzejniki. Jak odpuścisz grzanie lub ustawisz temperaturę np na 12 czy 14* będziesz potrzebował 24-36h aby zagrzać ponownie pewnie do 21-22* i pochłonie to mnóstwo energii. Odpowiednio większy grzejnik nagrzeje pomieszczenie bardzo szybko. Pompa PW z grzejnikami to wcale nie taki beznadziejny pomysł. Nie chce nikogo reklamować ale byłem dziś na stronie regulusa i coś tam znalazłem właśnie do takiego zastosowania. Również buduje ale 70m2. Rozważam jeszcze dobre konwektory + klima i może koza bo komin postawiłem. Ostatnia opcja to centralne grzejnikowe  z kotłem Elektrycznym.

----------


## norbitek

> Bez sensu grzanie prądem wody żeby grzać grzejnik i powietrze.


Może to i tak wygląda ale po pierwsze nie chcę żadnego ogrzewania podłogowego.
Chcę mieć szybką reakcję na włączenie ogrzewania. W letniskowym domu opcja jak znalazł. Szczególnie, że nie ma aż takich ograniczeń co do temperatury wody. Można sporo szybciej nagrzać dom. 
Po drugie w małym domu najczęściej są małe pokoje i wygospodarowanie podłogi nie jest wcale łatwe. 
W domu letniskowym często jest kominek. Ludzie piszą że kominek i ogrzewanie podłogowe słabo ze sobą współpracują. Za duża bezwładność podłogi. Często też ciepło z kominka zaburza pracę termostatu.
Po trzecie można pójść ew. w konwektory ale już z tym prądem zostaniemy do końca. U mnie w drodze jest np. gaz.
Można wtedy pójść w panele. Ale w domu letniskowym to nie wiem czy warto. Trochę strach czy ktoś ich nie ukradnie. Ja dodatkowo mam drzewa od południa. Więc zostaje spółdzielnia energetyczna. Jeśli jest w gminie.
Rozważałem konwektorowy ale nie lubię takiego nadmuchiwanego w ten sposób ciepłego powietrza.
Grzejniki olejowe są drogie.
O podłogowym napisałem wyżej.
Zatem robię kaloryfery + piec elektryczny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Rozważałem konwektorowy ale nie lubię takiego nadmuchiwanego w ten sposób ciepłego powietrza.


Przecież konwektor jest tak samo (nie)nadmuchowy, jak grzejnik wodny.
Więc jaki sens grzania wody centralnie, komplikacje z dystrybucją ciepła i sterowaniem, jak można to zrobić lepiej i taniej grzejnikiem elektrycznym?
Gaz nie opłaci się przy małym zużyciu przez opłaty stałe (w tym kominiarz i przeglądy), koszt przyłącza, instalacji i kotła.

Jakiegoś sensu można by się doszukiwać przy buforze z grzałkami - magazynowanie energii z taniej strefy. Ale to znowu zajmuje miejsce i kosztuje więcej i nie zwróci się przy małym zużyciu.

----------


## norbitek

> Przecież konwektor jest tak samo (nie)nadmuchowy, jak grzejnik wodny.
> Więc jaki sens grzania wody centralnie, komplikacje z dystrybucją ciepła i sterowaniem, jak można to zrobić lepiej i taniej grzejnikiem elektrycznym?
> Gaz nie opłaci się przy małym zużyciu przez opłaty stałe (w tym kominiarz i przeglądy), koszt przyłącza, instalacji i kotła.
> 
> Jakiegoś sensu można by się doszukiwać przy buforze z grzałkami - magazynowanie energii z taniej strefy. Ale to znowu zajmuje miejsce i kosztuje więcej i nie zwróci się przy małym zużyciu.


Nie wiedziałem, że są grzejniki konwektorowe bez wentylatora. Jeśli mają taką samą moc jak wodne i nie są tak drogie jak olejowe to ta opcja pewnie będzie najlepsza do małych dobrze ocieplonych domów. Ale nie zawsze nasze wybory muszą być najlepsze. Nie wiadomo też jak ceny prądu kształtować się będą w przyszłości. Ja tam wolę mieć alternatywę. Nawet jeśli z niej w życiu nie skorzystam.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie wiedziałem, że są grzejniki konwektorowe bez wentylatora.


Sprawdź definicję konwekcji.
Na grzejniki z wentylatorem w Polsce od dziesięcioleci potocznie mówi się "Farelka" tak jak na wszelkie buty sportowe "Adidasy". Ale na pewno nie mówi się na buty sportowe "Martensy" ani na grzejniki z wentylatorem "konwektorowe".




> Jeśli mają taką samą moc jak wodne i nie są tak drogie jak olejowe


Od wielu lat używam na działce rekreacyjnej czegoś podobnego do tego a od trzech wspomagam tym

Cena i jednego, i drugiego znacząco poniżej 100zł. Czyli odpowiednio 35 i 80zł/1kW. Ile kosztują grzejniki wodne tej mocy? A do tego trzeba doliczyć kocioł i całą instalację - a grzejnik elektryczny zwyczajnie wpinasz do gniazdka.

----------


## boguslaw

Ogrzewanie centralne - wygoda, oszczędność czasu, możliwość sterowania zdalnego pracą instalacji, ogrzewanie praktycznie bezobsługowe, cicha praca, możliwość podtrzymywania "dyżurnej", bezpiecznej dla substancji domu, niskiej temperatury. Decydować powinna ilość pomieszczeń, ich funkcja i ewentualne plany dalszej rozbudowy.

Czy tylko cena decyduje? Jeśli tak, wówczas koza, w której spalimy wszystko oraz "farelki" i "olejaki". "Farelka" do grzania szybkiego, "olejaki" do grzania powolnego. Grzejniki takie posiadają opcję włącz/wyłącz. Np. podczas zimnej nocy trzeba wstać i je włączyć a bywa że wyłączyć, ale czego się nie robi by oszczędzić.

Rada I. Jak najwięcej kasy wpakować w ocieplenie a wówczas grzanie czymkolwiek zawsze będzie tanie.
Rada II. Należy wchodzić w swoje buty a nie w cudze. Nasze wizje, nasze potrzeby, nasze możliwości, nasze perspektywy, nasza, większa lub mniejsza Rodzina.
Budujemy domek czy dom na swoją miarę a nie na cudzą.

Pozdrawiam
Bogusław

----------


## swierol

> Ogrzewanie centralne - wygoda, oszczędność czasu, możliwość sterowania zdalnego pracą instalacji, ogrzewanie praktycznie bezobsługowe, cicha praca, możliwość podtrzymywania "dyżurnej", bezpiecznej dla substancji domu, niskiej temperatury. Decydować powinna ilość pomieszczeń, ich funkcja i ewentualne plany dalszej rozbudowy.
> 
> Czy tylko cena decyduje? Jeśli tak, wówczas koza, w której spalimy wszystko oraz "farelki" i "olejaki". "Farelka" do grzania szybkiego, "olejaki" do grzania powolnego. Grzejniki takie posiadają opcję włącz/wyłącz. Np. podczas zimnej nocy trzeba wstać i je włączyć a bywa że wyłączyć, ale czego się nie robi by oszczędzić.
> 
> Rada I. Jak najwięcej kasy wpakować w ocieplenie a wówczas grzanie czymkolwiek zawsze będzie tanie.
> Rada II. Należy wchodzić w swoje buty a nie w cudze. Nasze wizje, nasze potrzeby, nasze możliwości, nasze perspektywy, nasza, większa lub mniejsza Rodzina.
> Budujemy domek czy dom na swoją miarę a nie na cudzą.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bogusław


Panie Bogusławie, wszystkie zalety ogrzewania wodnego z piecem elektrycznym które Pan wymienił posiadaja również nowoczesne grzejniki elektrczne. Specjalnie nie napisałem konwektory bo te droższe prócz konwekcji również ciepłem promieniują. Mają przeróżne moce i możliwości sterowania również wifi. Taki bardzo sensowny możemy kupić np za 300-400 a wypasiony nawet za 2500(ale to już oczywiście przegięcie)

----------


## norbitek

> Sprawdź definicję konwekcji.
> Na grzejniki z wentylatorem w Polsce od dziesięcioleci potocznie mówi się "Farelka" tak jak na wszelkie buty sportowe "Adidasy". Ale na pewno nie mówi się na buty sportowe "Martensy" ani na grzejniki z wentylatorem "konwektorowe".
> 
> 
> 
> Od wielu lat używam na działce rekreacyjnej czegoś podobnego do tego a od trzech wspomagam tym
> 
> Cena i jednego, i drugiego znacząco poniżej 100zł. Czyli odpowiednio 35 i 80zł/1kW. Ile kosztują grzejniki wodne tej mocy? A do tego trzeba doliczyć kocioł i całą instalację - a grzejnik elektryczny zwyczajnie wpinasz do gniazdka.


Ja patrzyłem na Purmo. Tam olejowe ponad 1000zł za sztukę

----------


## Karasso

> Panie Bogusławie, wszystkie zalety ogrzewania wodnego z piecem elektrycznym które Pan wymienił posiadaja również nowoczesne grzejniki elektrczne. Specjalnie nie napisałem konwektory bo te droższe prócz konwekcji również ciepłem promieniują. Mają przeróżne moce i możliwości sterowania również wifi. Taki bardzo sensowny możemy kupić np za 300-400 a wypasiony nawet za 2500(ale to już oczywiście przegięcie)


mam takie za 2k i polecam. Super sprawa. Grzeją przez konwekcje i promieniowanie jak zwyczajny grzejnik wodny przy CO , każdy ma swoje własne bardzo dokładne sterowanie, 
chcesz grzać w jednym pokoju to odpalasz tylko jeden zaprogramowany grzejnik o mocy do 2kW ( w opcji sterownie przez gsm) a nie piec o mocy do 10 kW . Ogólnie to mogę polecić niecentralny system oparty na takich grzejnikach lub podłogówce. A i zapomniałem dodać nic nie huczy , nie wieje, nie burczy w domu masz wilgotnosc na poziomie 50% przy 21 st C. temperature masz w każdym pokoju jaką sobie ustawisz w nocy w dzien  czy w każdej minucie godziny  :big grin:

----------


## swierol

> mam takie za 2k i polecam. Super sprawa. Grzeją przez konwekcje i promieniowanie jak zwyczajny grzejnik wodny przy CO , każdy ma swoje własne bardzo dokładne sterowanie, 
> chcesz grzać w jednym pokoju to odpalasz tylko jeden zaprogramowany grzejnik o mocy do 2kW ( w opcji sterownie przez gsm) a nie piec o mocy do 10 kW . Ogólnie to mogę polecić niecentralny system oparty na takich grzejnikach lub podłogówce. A i zapomniałem dodać nic nie huczy , nie wieje, nie burczy w domu masz wilgotnosc na poziomie 50% przy 21 st C. temperature masz w każdym pokoju jaką sobie ustawisz w nocy w dzien  czy w każdej minucie godziny


No właśnie, możliwości sterowania pojedynczego grzejnika jak i całego systemu grzewczego wychodzi na to ze jest nawet więcej. 
Jedyna wada to brak brak przejścia na inne źródło ciepła ( mówię o pompie PW) chyba ze wrzucimy do tego klime.
A czy to taka tajemnica co to grzejniki? Jak nie tutaj mógłbyś mi napisać na priv?

----------


## Karasso

zadna tajemnica. Grzejniki powierzchniowo akumulacyjne jest tego na rynku całkiem sporo.  Lucht LHZ, Jawotherm, Aeroflow ( ja mam te ostatnie)

----------


## norbitek

Niby super gdyby nie ta cena. Tradycyjne wodne plus kocioł elektryczny  z instalacją wyjdzie sporo taniej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja patrzyłem na Purmo. Tam olejowe ponad 1000zł za sztukę


Olejowe to słaby pomysł, jak chcesz szybko nagrzać po przyjeździe. Owszem, oszczędzi trochę grzania w drogiej strefie dzięki jakiejś akumulacji, ale te 900zł/szt różnicy w cenie w domku ogrzewanym okazjonalnie nigdy się nie zwróci a komfort mniejszy.




> Mają przeróżne moce i możliwości sterowania również wifi. Taki bardzo sensowny możemy kupić np za 300-400 a wypasiony nawet za 2500(ale to już oczywiście przegięcie)


Można też kupić grzejnik za 70zł i sonoffa z czujnikiem za 60zł w PL albo taniej od myfriendów (w tym z wysyłką z Polski) - i mieć sterowanie na wypasie z każdego miejsca na świecie za śmieszne pieniądze. Tylko trzeba jeszcze jakiś router z LTE - no, ale bez netu to i najbardziej wypasionym grzejnikiem zdalnie nie posterujesz.




> Tradycyjne wodne plus kocioł elektryczny  z instalacją wyjdzie sporo taniej.


Jak to liczysz?

----------


## Karasso

> Niby super gdyby nie ta cena. Tradycyjne wodne plus kocioł elektryczny  z instalacją wyjdzie sporo taniej.


pewnie nigdy nie liczył wpadł puścił bąka i tyle  :smile:  
przy tradycyjnym CO trzeba zsumować: cenę kotła + cenę grzejników + cenę rułek miedzianych + cene robocizny robocizna za połączenie tego wszystkiego w całość, wybicia dziur w ścianach na rurki itp itd, cenę sterownika. Kiedyś to liczyłem wychodziło drożej niż niecentralne ( najwięcej robocizna fachmanów )przynajmniej dla mojego domu. Im większy dom  tym różnica w cenie zaczyna malec

----------


## Karasso

> Olejowe to słaby pomysł, jak chcesz szybko nagrzać po przyjeździe. Owszem, oszczędzi trochę grzania w drogiej strefie dzięki jakiejś akumulacji, ale te 900zł/szt różnicy w cenie w domku ogrzewanym okazjonalnie nigdy się nie zwróci a komfort mniejszy.
> Można też kupić grzejnik za 70zł i sonoffa z czujnikiem za 60zł w PL albo taniej od myfriendów (w tym z wysyłką z Polski) - i mieć sterowanie na wypasie z każdego miejsca na świecie za śmieszne pieniądze. Tylko trzeba jeszcze jakiś router z LTE - no, ale bez netu to i najbardziej wypasionym grzejnikiem zdalnie nie posterujesz.


z "olejakimi" mieszkałem poł roku. I tak: po 2-3 miesiącach padają w nich grzałki ( chińskie buble) to raz , dwa grzejnik parzy a w domu nie za ciepło. Wspomagałem się farelkami, które też padały po jakimś czasie. Te przygody uzmysłowiły mi dlaczego systemy grzewcze tyle kosztują to raz , dwa że nigdy w domu nie zamontuje sobie ogrzewania nadmuchowego.

----------


## swierol

Jeśli miałbym iść teraz w grzejniki+kocioł elektryczny to tylko z grzejnikami przynajmniej dwukrotnie przewymiarowanymi z myślą o tym, że w przyszłości wjedzie jakaś pompa ciepła. Jest to owszem logiczne ale z kolei "kiedyś" nie wiadomo kiedy nastąpi i czy w ogóle. Ja uważam, że ogrzewanie klimą ma swoje wady ale zdecydowanie więcej zalet. Przy chęci ogrzewania budynku grzejnikami elektrycznymi, klima napewno się pojawi. Karasso a czy te grzejniki prócz wielu możliwości starowania pod względem ekonomii też się różnią czymś od takich konwektorów za 100zł? Czy ich energooszczędność ma polegać tylko na zmianie ustawień temperatury w róznych porach dnia?
Kaizen tylko te grzejniki za 60zł odstraszają mnie swoim dizajnem :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> z "olejakimi" mieszkałem poł roku. I tak: po 2-3 miesiącach padają w nich grzałki ( chińskie buble) to raz , dwa grzejnik parzy a w domu nie za ciepło. Wspomagałem się farelkami, które też padały po jakimś czasie.


Z olejakami nie mam większych doświadczeń. Ta tania tandeta konwektorowa działa chyba już ładnych parę lat. Promiennik podczerwieni za 80zł ma trzy lata - przez pierwszy sezon sporo katowany dwa kolejne sporadycznie odpalany - ciągle działa.
Farelka jeszcze z czasów komuny ciągle u rodziców na chodzie (brat chciał przerobić na ozonator - ale mu wybiłem z głowy).
Klimy zamontowałem w sumie cztery - wszystkie chodzą. Jak chodzi o faktyczne nagrzanie - nie ma szybszej metody, niż nadmuch a z klimy jest najtaniej. Podczerwień daje szybciej wrażenie ciepła - ale tylko tam, gdzie świecą. Jak z drugiej strony nie świeci, to taki kontrast jest mało komfortowy (np. ciepło z przodu zimno  z tyłu).




> Kaizen tylko te grzejniki za 60zł odstraszają mnie swoim dizajnem


De gustibus. Wybór obudów do drutu oporowego spory. Każdy znajdzie coś dla siebie - kwestia ile ktoś chce zapłacić za design.

----------


## boguslaw

> Jeśli miałbym iść teraz w grzejniki+kocioł elektryczny to tylko z grzejnikami przynajmniej dwukrotnie przewymiarowanymi z myślą o tym, że w przyszłości wjedzie jakaś pompa ciepła. Jest to owszem logiczne ale z kolei "kiedyś" nie wiadomo kiedy nastąpi i czy w ogóle. (...)


PC w przyszłości? Jeśli tak to tylko PC + grzejniki rewersyjne (z funkcją chłodzenia) Oczywiście dla domu większego niż dwie izby...
Grzejników rewersyjnych przeważnie nie trzeba przewymiarowywać.

----------


## norbitek

> pewnie nigdy nie liczył wpadł puścił bąka i tyle  
> przy tradycyjnym CO trzeba zsumować: cenę kotła + cenę grzejników + cenę rułek miedzianych + cene robocizny robocizna za połączenie tego wszystkiego w całość, wybicia dziur w ścianach na rurki itp itd, cenę sterownika. Kiedyś to liczyłem wychodziło drożej niż niecentralne ( najwięcej robocizna fachmanów )przynajmniej dla mojego domu. Im większy dom  tym różnica w cenie zaczyna malec


Miedzianych nie brałem pod uwagę. Instalację robię sam.

----------


## Karasso

> Jeśli miałbym iść teraz w grzejniki+kocioł elektryczny to tylko z grzejnikami przynajmniej dwukrotnie przewymiarowanymi z myślą o tym, że w przyszłości wjedzie jakaś pompa ciepła. Jest to owszem logiczne ale z kolei "kiedyś" nie wiadomo kiedy nastąpi i czy w ogóle. Ja uważam, że ogrzewanie klimą ma swoje wady ale zdecydowanie więcej zalet. Przy chęci ogrzewania budynku grzejnikami elektrycznymi, klima napewno się pojawi. Karasso a czy te grzejniki prócz wielu możliwości starowania pod względem ekonomii też się różnią czymś od takich konwektorów za 100zł? Czy ich energooszczędność ma polegać tylko na zmianie ustawień temperatury w róznych porach dnia?
> Kaizen tylko te grzejniki za 60zł odstraszają mnie swoim dizajnem


ciężko mi powiedzieć czy różnią się od konwektorków bo nigdy nie grzałem konwektorami. Konwektor energie z gniazda pobiera cały czas, te ładują się przestają pobierać prąd i się rozładowują ... Jeden z producentów zrobił badania są na tej stronie:
https://cieplo-zimno.com/do-pobrania/
Ja w zeszłym roku przez 7 miesięcy grzania zużyłem około 6MWh na samo grzanie domu 15x8m z ytonga ocieplonego 12 cm lepszego styro z tym że w domu był mały dzidziuś i w godz 7-22 utrzymywałem 21 st C w nocu 19. W tym roku dzisius od 8 do 15 siedzi w żłobku, my w pracy więc w tych godzinach w domu bedzie 17 st C.W pazdzierniku na samo grzanie zuzylismy 300 kWh więc 2x mniej niż w ubiegłym październiku ale ten październik był wyjątkowo ciepły i w domu chodziły tylko 2 piece. Zużycie monitoruje i na bank porównam z rokiem ubiegłym. Może niebawem na dach wpadnie instalacja foto która powinna obniżyć rachunki o połowę.
Grzanie klimą to opcja dla oszczędnych którzy są w stanie pójść na  kompromis. Ja po pracy mam po prostu dosyć szumu odciągów i pisku silników 3 fazowych dlatego w domu cenie sobie ciszę i odpowiednią wigotność

----------


## swierol

Jak na same grzejniki elektryczne to dość niezły wynik, tym bardziej, że izolacja ścian nie jest jakaś mega bogata :smile:  A trzymasz jakiś reżim (to takie modne słowo teraz)godzinowy? Masz jedną czy dwie taryfy? Jeśli poszedłbym w ten system czyli grzejniki elektryczne+klima+ewentualna koza to te grzejniki będą mi potrzebne do utrzymania powiedzmy tych 10* przez cały okres zimowy i do szybkiego podniesienia temperatury razem z klimą jak przyjadę. Jednak chciałbym żeby miał swoje stałe miejsce a nie że będę je wyciągał z garażu na zimę. Ładne i rownież funkcjonalne grzejniki ma Atlantic z najwyższej serii ale są okrutnie drogie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Konwektor energie z gniazda pobiera cały czas


Nic podobnego. Po osiągnięciu zadanej temperatury termostat wyłącza grzanie. Jak temperatura spadnie - znowu włącza.
Czy olejowy, czy konwektor - prądu zużyje tyle samo. Tyle, że olejowy jest w stanie zmagazynować trochę energii (choć w porównaniu z buforem nawet 500l czy podłogą to śmieszne ilości) i dzięki temu można mniej grzać w drogiej strefie.

----------


## gawel

> Nic podobnego. Po osiągnięciu zadanej temperatury termostat wyłącza grzanie. Jak temperatura spadnie - znowu włącza.
> Czy olejowy, czy konwektor - prądu zużyje tyle samo. Tyle, że olejowy jest w stanie zmagazynować trochę energii (choć w porównaniu z buforem nawet 500l czy podłogą to śmieszne ilości) i dzięki temu można mniej grzać w drogiej strefie.


no dkładnie, moje konwektory miały łącznie 7kW czyli gdyby pobierały prąd cały czas to wyszłoby 168 kWh/dobę a w sezonie wychodziło średnio 35 kWh

----------


## norbitek

Fajne w tych grzejnikach Aeroflow jest to, że mają 30lat gwarancji.
Kiedyś szukałem podobnej gwarancji w konwektorach i olejowych i nic nie znalazłem.

Ciekawi mnie też czy takie grzeniki były by odporne na mechanizm pierszeństwa razem z przepływowym podgrzewaczem wody.
Czy wyłączanie obowu grzewcze podczas działania podgrzewcza przepływowego nie wpłynie na jego trwałość ew. na nie uznanie naprawy w ramach gwarancji.
Planuję podgrzewacz przepływowy stąd ciekawi mnie ten temat.
Taki Kospel dla przykładu ma dedykowane połaczenie z ich podgrzewaczem.

----------


## Karasso

> Fajne w tych grzejnikach Aeroflow jest to, że mają 30lat gwarancji.
> Kiedyś szukałem podobnej gwarancji w konwektorach i olejowych i nic nie znalazłem.
> 
> Ciekawi mnie też czy takie grzeniki były by odporne na mechanizm pierszeństwa razem z przepływowym podgrzewaczem wody.
> Czy wyłączanie obowu grzewcze podczas działania podgrzewcza przepływowego nie wpłynie na jego trwałość ew. na nie uznanie naprawy w ramach gwarancji.
> Planuję podgrzewacz przepływowy stąd ciekawi mnie ten temat.
> Taki Kospel dla przykładu ma dedykowane połaczenie z ich podgrzewaczem.


ogólnie grzejniki powierzchniowo akumulacyjne to wymysł niemiecki -  wyparły piece akumulacyjne (dlatego mamy taką dużą dostępność używanych w PL ) . Ten typ ogrzewania sprawdza się tam od wielu lat  Wszystkie firmy które je produkują mieszczą się właśnie w Niemczech  ( są made in germany nie made in China a później tylko rozprowadzane przez dystrybutora) stąd zapewne cena tych grzejników jest tak a nie inna. Ja z chińskimi farelkami za 20 pln czy olejkami nawet tymi lepszymi mam słabe doświadczenia- po prostu przepalały się w nich grzałki. 
Natomiast wadą tych grzejników w porównaniu do systemu CO opartym na wodzie jest to że  jesteśmy skazani na grzanie prądem.  Ja akurat innej opcji nie mam bo w pobliżu nie mam gazu, Wrocław wprowadził ustawę antysmogową więc jakiekolwiek kopciuch odpada.  Jak 3 lata temu chciałem robić CO i CWU na pompie ciepła to po przeanalizowaniu kosztów ( od miejscowych monterów dostawałem wyceny na 60 k pln ) stwierdziłem ze będę grzał czystym prądem i płacił w sezonie 3 k za grzanie zamiast 1 . Obecnie ceny pomp ciepła poszły w dół robocizny w górę więc pewnie wyszłoby nie wiele mniej. Drugi raz postąpiłbym dokładnie tak samo tzn wybrałbym opcje grzania z COP=1 , chociaż pewnie skusiłbym się na kable grzewcze w posadzce bo takie ogrzewanie ( mam takie w łazience) uważam za najlepsze

----------


## Kaizen

> Fajne w tych grzejnikach Aeroflow jest to, że mają 30lat gwarancji.
> Kiedyś szukałem podobnej gwarancji w konwektorach i olejowych i nic nie znalazłem.


Nie na termostat i inne akcesoria - tu dwa lata.
Tylko jakie to ma znaczenie, jak wysyłka takiego grzejnika kosztuje tyle, co tani grzejnik konwektorowy?




> Planuję podgrzewacz przepływowy stąd ciekawi mnie ten temat.


Czemu przepływowy? Masz "wolne" ze 20kW mocy przyłączeniowej? Byle bojler zadowoli się 1/10 tego - i grzejesz w 100% w taniej strefie. A przepływowy nie tylko wymaga dużej mocy, to jeszcze grzejesz głównie drogim prądem. Przepływowy ma jakiś sens ma tam, gdzie sporadycznie i niewiele ciepłej wody zużywasz - np. jak masz zmywarkę to do zlewozmywaka. Tam straty na przesyle czy cyrkulacji byłyby większe, niż koszty podgrzewacza przepływowego. To nie przypadek, że przytłaczająca większość używa bojlerów.

----------


## norbitek

> Nie na termostat i inne akcesoria - tu dwa lata.
> Tylko jakie to ma znaczenie, jak wysyłka takiego grzejnika kosztuje tyle, co tani grzejnik konwektorowy?
> 
> 
> 
> Czemu przepływowy? Masz "wolne" ze 20kW mocy przyłączeniowej? Byle bojler zadowoli się 1/10 tego - i grzejesz w 100% w taniej strefie. A przepływowy nie tylko wymaga dużej mocy, to jeszcze grzejesz głównie drogim prądem. Przepływowy ma jakiś sens ma tam, gdzie sporadycznie i niewiele ciepłej wody zużywasz - np. jak masz zmywarkę to do zlewozmywaka. Tam straty na przesyle czy cyrkulacji byłyby większe, niż koszty podgrzewacza przepływowego. To nie przypadek, że przytłaczająca większość używa bojlerów.


Pisząc to wiedziałem, że za chwilę zadasz to pytanie. Bo wiadomo, że to nie opłacalne. 
Ale ja chcę mieć komfort jak w bloku. Nie chcę planować kiedy będę się mył.
Ja nie mam dobrych doświadczeń z bojlerami bo zawsze trzeba wcześniej zaplanować, aby włączyć na wieczór, jak był mały to kolejne osoby musiały czekać 15min.
Jak mieszkasz w domu z konkretną ilością osób to co innego. Wiesz ile litrów potrzebne.

Ja mam działkę 30 min od domu i jak przyjdzie mi do głowy wypad na działkę samemu w środku tygodnia popracować w ogrodzie to po co mi grzać cały boler wody?
Do wzięcia jednego prysznica? 
Kumpel ma przepływowy 15KW i obsługuje nim 2 łazienki i kuchnię i poleca, i mówi że na bojler by nie zamienił.
Prawdą jest że niestety trzeba mieć większą moc podłączoną do domu.

Oczywiście zgadzam się z tobą że bojler jest bardziej opłacalny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale ja chcę mieć komfort jak w bloku. Nie chcę planować kiedy będę się mył.


Przy zasobniku masz ile sobie zechcesz wody z maksymalnym przepływem. Jak chcesz wlać do wanny 100l wody podgrzanej o 35* to wiesz, ile to będzie trwało przy ogrzewaczu 20kW?
Domyślasz się, co się stanie, jak ktoś odkręci ciepłą wodę w umywalce czy zlewozmywaku jak inna osoba bierze prysznic?




> Ja nie mam dobrych doświadczeń z bojlerami bo zawsze trzeba wcześniej zaplanować, aby włączyć na wieczór, jak był mały to kolejne osoby musiały czekać 15min.


A czemu nie grzałeś całą tanią strefę? Mi wody zabrakło raz - jak dzieci bawiły się pod deszczownicą do oporu. Ale jakbym się spodziewał, to włączyłbym grzanie w drogiej strefie i by nie były w stanie opróżnić zasobnika.
To nie jest kwestia planowania konkretnego dnia - a doboru wielkości zasobnika. A w sytuacjach wyjątkowych wystarczy włączyć grzanie również w drogiej strefie. W czasie kąpieli zdąży się zasobnik dogrzać.




> Ja mam działkę 30 min od domu i jak przyjdzie mi do głowy wypad na działkę samemu w środku tygodnia popracować w ogrodzie to po co mi grzać cały boler wody?



Można wybrać zasobnik z dwoma grzałkami - jedną w połowie wysokości zasobnika, drugą na dole. Mało ludzi - grzejesz tylko górną część. Dużo ludzi - cały.
Możesz ustawić zdalnie przez smart gniazdko (to samo urządzenie, co do grzejnika), żeby się włączyło przed przyjazdem w taniej strefie i nagrzało czy to pół, czy cały zasobnik.

----------


## norbitek

> Przy zasobniku masz ile sobie zechcesz wody z maksymalnym przepływem. Jak chcesz wlać do wanny 100l wody podgrzanej o 35* to wiesz, ile to będzie trwało przy ogrzewaczu 20kW?
> Domyślasz się, co się stanie, jak ktoś odkręci ciepłą wodę w umywalce czy zlewozmywaku jak inna osoba bierze prysznic?


Wiem bo używałem ale mniejszej mocy. Dlatego pytałem kumpla jak on zrobił, że jest zadowolony.
Po prostu ustawił na podgrzewaczu coś ok 38st i jak bierze prysznic to pobiera tylko ciepłą wodę i ma ew. spadki ciśnienia.





> Można wybrać zasobnik z dwoma grzałkami - jedną w połowie wysokości zasobnika, drugą na dole. Mało ludzi - grzejesz tylko górną część. Dużo ludzi - cały.
> Możesz ustawić zdalnie przez smart gniazdko (to samo urządzenie, co do grzejnika), żeby się włączyło przed przyjazdem w taniej strefie i nagrzało czy to pół, czy cały zasobnik.


Patentu z dwiema grzałkami nie znałem.
Wart przemyślenia.

----------


## kroles

> Pisząc to wiedziałem, że za chwilę zadasz to pytanie. Bo wiadomo, że to nie opłacalne. 
> Ale ja chcę mieć komfort jak w bloku. Nie chcę planować kiedy będę się mył.
> Ja nie mam dobrych doświadczeń z bojlerami bo zawsze trzeba wcześniej zaplanować, aby włączyć na wieczór, jak był mały to kolejne osoby musiały czekać 15min.
> Jak mieszkasz w domu z konkretną ilością osób to co innego. Wiesz ile litrów potrzebne.
> 
> Ja mam działkę 30 min od domu i jak przyjdzie mi do głowy wypad na działkę samemu w środku tygodnia popracować w ogrodzie to po co mi grzać cały boler wody?
> Do wzięcia jednego prysznica? 
> Kumpel ma przepływowy 15KW i obsługuje nim 2 łazienki i kuchnię i poleca, i mówi że na bojler by nie zamienił.
> Prawdą jest że niestety trzeba mieć większą moc podłączoną do domu.
> ...


Można też mieć oba. Wiele przepływowych pozwala na podłączenie ciepłej wody. Czyli zimna do bojlera, z bojlera na przepływowy, i do kranu. 
Wtedy bojler włączasz tylko jak spodziewasz się stałego zużycia. No i jednym bojlerem możesz obskoczyć kilka punktów poboru / podgrzewaczy. 
Mam przygotowaną instalację pod taki układ, ale nigdy nie zamontowałem bojlera, bo rachunki za bardzo nie doskwierają.

----------


## norbitek

> Można też mieć oba. Wiele przepływowych pozwala na podłączenie ciepłej wody. Czyli zimna do bojlera, z bojlera na przepływowy, i do kranu. 
> Wtedy bojler włączasz tylko jak spodziewasz się stałego zużycia. No i jednym bojlerem możesz obskoczyć kilka punktów poboru / podgrzewaczy. 
> Mam przygotowaną instalację pod taki układ, ale nigdy nie zamontowałem bojlera, bo rachunki za bardzo nie doskwierają.



Minusem boilera jest to że zajmuje miejsce co przy małym domu i małym pomieszczeniu gospodarczym ma znaczenie.
Chyba że to mały boiler albo zintegrowany z piecem.
Można też mieć kilka podgrzewaczy. Jeden do kuchni, jeden większy do łazienki.
Wtedy problem z ciśnieniem przestaje istnieć.
Niestety trzeba mieć większą moc przyłącza.

Nie wiem jak to jest z tymi przyłączem energetycznym.
Czy płaci się za dodatkową moc co miesiąc czy jednorazowo podczas instalacji?
A może to zależy od dostawcy?
Znalazłem sprzeczne informację w internecie.

----------


## kroles

> Nie wiem jak to jest z tymi przyłączem energetycznym.
> Czy płaci się za dodatkową moc co miesiąc czy jednorazowo podczas instalacji?
> A może to zależy od dostawcy?
> Znalazłem sprzeczne informację w internecie.


Kilka podgrzewaczy to właściwie konieczność, największy komfort jest jak są blisko punktu poboru. Jest też aspekt ekonomiczny, nie spuszczasz zimnej wody z rur bez sensu.
Ja płaciłem za większą moc jednorazowo, to było kilkaset zł różnicy, około 5 lat temu. Nie wiem czy się coś zmieniło.

----------


## Karasso

> Kilka podgrzewaczy to właściwie konieczność, największy komfort jest jak są blisko punktu poboru. Jest też aspekt ekonomiczny, nie spuszczasz zimnej wody z rur bez sensu.
> Ja płaciłem za większą moc jednorazowo, to było kilkaset zł różnicy, około 5 lat temu. Nie wiem czy się coś zmieniło.


 Przepływowe ogrzewacze wymagają większej mocy umownej za którą płaci się w postaci "składnika stałego stawki sieciowej za każdy kW" +" stawki opłaty przejściowej też za każdy kW" . Przepływowe dobre są do firmy gdzie nie zużywasz dużo wody. Pracownicy parę razy umyją ręce, ktoś weźmie szybki prysznic, pracodawca ma i tak ma prąd w taryfie C11 z mocą umowną 40kW lub C12 z moca powyżej 50 kW . 
Ja do domu wybrałem bojler i imo jest to zdecydowanie lepsze rozwiązanie

----------


## kroles

Na mojej comiesięcznej fakturze nie ma żadnej pozycji zależnej wprost od "przydziału mocy". 
Jest opłata przejściowa, zróżnicowana w zależności od rocznego zużycia, ja łapię się na największą stawkę dla zużycia ponad 1200kWh i wynosi ona 0.33PLN netto na miesiąc. 
Opłata dystrybucyjna to 7.50PLN. Do tego opłata abonamentowa 4.56PLN.
Całą reszta zależy wyłącznie od wskazań licznika, nie od mocy umownej.

----------


## norbitek

W cenniku PGE (gdzie ja należę) jedyne kwoty zależne od KWh to:
- składnik zmienny stawki sieciowej zależny tylko od godzin
- stawka jakościowa 
Reszta to stała za miesiąc.
Dla przykłądu dla G12 Składnik stały składki sieciowej (zł/m-c) dla 3 faz wynosi 8,92.
Może gdzieś jest to ukryte.
Co nie zmienia faktu, że przy kilku podgrzewaczach przepływowych to tę moc trzeba mieć sporą niestety.

----------


## Kaizen

> Minusem boilera jest to że zajmuje miejsce co przy małym domu i małym pomieszczeniu gospodarczym ma znaczenie.


Można powiedzieć, że powieszony nad wanną nie zajmuje miejsca.




> Można też mieć kilka podgrzewaczy. Jeden do kuchni, jeden większy do łazienki.


O ile zabezpieczenia wytrzymają odpalenie obydwu jednocześnie.




> Czy płaci się za dodatkową moc co miesiąc czy jednorazowo podczas instalacji?


Przy taryfach G płacisz za moc jednorazowo. Nie ma abonamentu.

----------


## kroles

> O ile zabezpieczenia wytrzymają odpalenie obydwu jednocześnie.


I to w sytuacji, gdy wodę grzeje również zmywarka, pralka i czajnik elektryczny. Tak, prędzej czy później trafi się takie kombo i warto instalację zrobić tak, żeby nie polało żony zimną wodą. Nie jest to skomplikowane, tylko trzeba pomyśleć przed położeniem kabli.

----------


## Oxyvia

My mamy dwa bojlery, duży i mały. Duży grzeje wodę w łazience, a mały w kuchni. I nigdy nam wody nie brakło.
Włączamy duży bojler raz lub dwa razy na dobę, rano i wieczorem, i cały czas woda jest wystarczająco ciepła, żeby można było się kąpać pod prysznicem. A jest nas czasem w domu 5 osób.
W kuchni bojlerek jest włączony cały czas, ale oczywiście nie ciągnie prądu bez przerwy, tylko grzeje do takiej temperatury, jaką ustawimy.
Ani w kuchni, ani w łazience, nigdy nie zabrakło nam ciepłej wody.
A kiedy łazienkę mieliśmy mniejszą (obecnie dobudowaliśmy większą), to bojler był w piwnicy, wisiał na ścianie. I w niczym nikomu nie przeszkadzał. Teraz wisi w łazience nad pralką i też nie przeszkadza.

A co od ogrzewania domku, to widzę, że większość z Was poleca konwektory. No więc my właśnie grzejemy konwektorami (w nocy) i kozą (w dzień). Ale kozy chcę się pozbyć, bo jest kłopotliwa i niezbyt bezpieczna. Wobec tego zostaniemy przy konwektorach. Tylko musimy ocieplić domek, bo inaczej zbankrutujemy na ogrzewanie prądem. Ale to już inny wątek.  :smile:

----------


## Karasso

docieplenie domu to absolutna podstawa i zwraca się najszybciej. Grzanie dopcieplonego domu z COP=1 wcale nie wychodzi jakoś tragicznie .

----------


## suraja

super temat  :smile:

----------


## robert9011

dobry  :smile: 

właśnie buduję domek letniskowy w technologii murowanej z myślą o zamieszkaniu w nim na emeryturze (chociaż może za daleko patrzę, mam 32 lata dopiero i już) 

rozważałem 2 opcje:

1. elektryka + PV. 
Temat prowadziłem na elektroda.pl forumowicze twierdzą, że to dobry pomysł. 
Założenie było, że skoro przebywam tam realne 60 dni w roku (wakacje, weekendy, ferie) to przez pozostałe 300 dni (plus te 60-65 też  :smile:  ) PV wyprodukuje mi tyle prądu, który zmagazynuje w Energii, że za darmo będę z niego korzystać do ogrzania C.O., C.W.U. czajnik, TV itp..
Czyli wszędzie grzejniki elektryczne + sterowanie zdalne (wi-fi, gsm) 

temat tu:
https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3743772.html

2. Piec na drewno + bufor + dodatkowa grzałka zdalna
temat rozpocząłem tu: 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...ł-elektryczny

z prośbą o zerknięcie na schemat bo wolę przedyskutować. (szkoda, że póki co bez odzewu, może ruszy)

dostęp do drewna mam, palić się nie boję, a bufor po to aby nie mieszkać w kotłowni. 

co do wygody i oszczędności miejsca zdecydowanie polec opcję nr 1. 
ja jednak lubię kombinować... 

Z doświadczenia wiem, że w domku letniskowym / weekendowym kompletnie nie opłaca się podłogówka, chyba, że maty tuż pod kafelkami. Zbyt duża bezwładność. W praktyce gdy przyjeżdżasz w piątek, podłoga robi się ciepła w niedziele - gdy wyjeżdżasz. 

ps. ostatnio znalazłem maty grzewcze wodne, średnica rurek 4,3mm. Nazywają to "maty kapilarne", koszt ~200 zł / m2.

----------


## gawel

> dobry 
> 
> właśnie buduję domek letniskowy w technologii murowanej z myślą o zamieszkaniu w nim na emeryturze (chociaż może za daleko patrzę, mam 32 lata dopiero i już) 
> 
> rozważałem 2 opcje:
> 
> 1. elektryka + PV. 
> Temat prowadziłem na elektroda.pl forumowicze twierdzą, że to dobry pomysł. 
> Założenie było, że skoro przebywam tam realne 60 dni w roku (wakacje, weekendy, ferie) to przez pozostałe 300 dni (plus te 60-65 też  ) PV wyprodukuje mi tyle prądu, który zmagazynuje w Energii, że za darmo będę z niego korzystać do ogrzania C.O., C.W.U. czajnik, TV itp..
> ...


Zdecydowanie opcja 1, mam ogrzewanie elektryczne od 17 lat i na prawdę nie ma sie czego obawiać, jak chcesz bliższe info to proszę o tel na priv oddzwonie to pogadamy

----------


## narciarz_2

> dobry 
> 
> Z doświadczenia wiem, że w domku letniskowym / weekendowym kompletnie nie opłaca się podłogówka, chyba, że maty tuż pod kafelkami. Zbyt duża bezwładność. W praktyce gdy przyjeżdżasz w piątek, podłoga robi się ciepła w niedziele - gdy wyjeżdżasz.


Ale jesli masz sterowanie przez internet to możesz zaczac grzac w 1 jedna/2 noce  poprzedzajace przyjazd korzystajac z nocnej taryfy? 
Zastanawiam się nad taką opcją: PV + maty/folie elektryczne + ewentualnie - jako dodatek kominek

Pytanie o bojler: Ile czasu utrzyma temperature jeśli nagrzejemy go w taryfie nocnej? Od czego to zalezy o czym warto pamiętać przy planowaniu?

----------


## swierol

> dobry 
> 
> właśnie buduję domek letniskowy w technologii murowanej z myślą o zamieszkaniu w nim na emeryturze (chociaż może za daleko patrzę, mam 32 lata dopiero i już) 
> 
> rozważałem 2 opcje:
> 
> 1. elektryka + PV. 
> Temat prowadziłem na elektroda.pl forumowicze twierdzą, że to dobry pomysł. 
> Założenie było, że skoro przebywam tam realne 60 dni w roku (wakacje, weekendy, ferie) to przez pozostałe 300 dni (plus te 60-65 też  ) PV wyprodukuje mi tyle prądu, który zmagazynuje w Energii, że za darmo będę z niego korzystać do ogrzania C.O., C.W.U. czajnik, TV itp..
> ...


Nie wiem jakiej powierzchni planujesz tem domek ale zauważ, że kotłownia z kotłem + bufor to musi mieć minimum 6-7m2 żeby się chociaż dało obrócić wokół własnej osi. Bufor raczej też minimum 800L, do tego bojler, naczynie takie i takie.
Ja też buduje takiego przeznaczenia, 70m2, jesteś prawie w moim wieku.
Można tanie lub drogie konwektory, można PC PW, można PC PP, można kominek, można koze, można piec kaflowy (akumulacja) można podłogówkę wodną, można podłogówkę elektryczną. Można z tych opcji wybrać np dwie i zrobić z nich fajną, uzupełniająca się kombinacje. Jak chcesz stosować sterowanie przez wi-f to każda z tych opcji (z wyjątkiem kominka :smile: ) jest w Twoim zasięgu.

Edit: A z tym magazynowanie energii to weź dwa głębokie wdechy bo jednym ruchem długopisa ktoś uniemożliwi gromadzenie energii w sieci  częściowo lub w całości i Twoje PV nada się do grzania CWU w bojlerze latem ( to też coś :smile: )

----------


## robert9011

> Edit: A z tym magazynowanie energii to weź dwa głębokie wdechy bo jednym ruchem długopisa ktoś uniemożliwi gromadzenie energii w sieci  częściowo lub w całości i Twoje PV nada się do grzania CWU w bojlerze latem ( to też coś)


tego w sumie najbardziej się obawiam. 

kotłownię mam bo robiłem piwnicę, taką "fajną" z bilardem, sofą i whisky  :big grin: . wygospodarowałem kawałem na kotłownię. 
bufor już w trakcie, 1100 l, CWU przepływowo wężownicą miedzianą fi15 40mb. 
jak mam grzać CWU z PV to już wolę solary - znacznie efektywniejsze 
zdalnie myślę załączyć "kocioł" elektryczny. w cudzysłowiu bo toż to zwykła grzałka w rurce 3". Plan jest taki aby ręcznie (2 zawory) odcinać bufor i piec w ukł. otwartym i załączać na obieg "kocioł" el. + grzejniki w ukł. zamkniętym. Jak będę wyjeżdżał to przestawię i z mieszkania sobie włączę grzałkę z pompką w II. taryfie.

----------


## swierol

To Ty mów, że hydraulik jesteś :smile:  Czyli mam rozumieć, że jednak grzejniki niż podłogówka? Jak masz miejsce, prawo pozwala, lubisz posiedzieć przy kotle to będzie najlepsza opcja. 
P.S. Mój domek jeszcze długo nie będzie do zamieszkania i póki co czasami śpię u sąsiada (od którego z resztą kupiłem działkę) i powiem Ci, ze dla mnie nie ma lepszego miejsca na kieliszek siwóchy niż kotłownia gdzie pachnie drzewem i cieplutko od kotła. Na codzień to raczej bym odpuścił.

----------


## gawel

> To Ty mów, że hydraulik jesteś Czyli mam rozumieć, że jednak grzejniki niż podłogówka? Jak masz miejsce, prawo pozwala, lubisz posiedzieć przy kotle to będzie najlepsza opcja. 
> P.S. Mój domek jeszcze długo nie będzie do zamieszkania i póki co czasami śpię u sąsiada (od którego z resztą kupiłem działkę) i powiem Ci, ze dla mnie nie ma lepszego miejsca na kieliszek siwóchy niż kotłownia gdzie pachnie drzewem i cieplutko od kotła. Na codzień to raczej bym odpuścił.


Siwuchę? :cool:

----------


## swierol

> Siwuchę?


Czy tam samogon :big tongue:  Jak kto woli :smile:

----------


## gawel

> Czy tam samogon Jak kto woli


to nie to samo 

Załącznik 451288

----------


## narciarz_2

Zastanawiam się jak podejść do tematu CWU w domu, który jest uzytkowany tylko w weekendy. Po przeczytaniu kilkunastu wpisów najbliższa jest mi opcja z ogrzewaniem grzałka (lub dwiema grzałkami) bojlera. Zakładam, że będzie PV ale musze się też wspierać prądem z sieci. Jeśli zagrzeję wodę w taryfie nocnej to jak szybko wychłodzi mi się woda?  Oczywiście wszystko zarządzane przez internet, więc w czasie naszej nieobecności będzie utrzymywana temperatura minimalna.
Dodatkowo będę miał kominek i też się zastanawiam czy razem z grzałkami jest mozliwość jakiejś integracji tak aby podgrzewać również CWU? Obawiam się, że wtedy można stracić kontrolę nad temperaturą wody jeśli w kominku będzie za bardzo napalone. Jakie macie tutaj doświadczenia?

----------


## gawel

> Zastanawiam się jak podejść do tematu CWU w domu, który jest uzytkowany tylko w weekendy. Po przeczytaniu kilkunastu wpisów najbliższa jest mi opcja z ogrzewaniem grzałka (lub dwiema grzałkami) bojlera. Zakładam, że będzie PV ale musze się też wspierać prądem z sieci. Jeśli zagrzeję wodę w taryfie nocnej to jak szybko wychłodzi mi się woda?  Oczywiście wszystko zarządzane przez internet, więc w czasie naszej nieobecności będzie utrzymywana temperatura minimalna.
> Dodatkowo będę miał kominek i też się zastanawiam czy razem z grzałkami jest mozliwość jakiejś integracji tak aby podgrzewać również CWU? Obawiam się, że wtedy można stracić kontrolę nad temperaturą wody jeśli w kominku będzie za bardzo napalone. Jakie macie tutaj doświadczenia?


Jeżeli dom tylko weekendowy i zakładam ze będzie prysznic to żadne bojlery bo woda może zamarznąć i po zawodach, przepływowy ogrzewacz max jaki się na 230v 
np taki https://allegro.pl/oferta/przeplywow...5kw-9456350604 3,2 l/min przy delcie +30*c

----------


## narciarz_2

> Jeżeli dom tylko weekendowy i zakładam ze będzie prysznic to żadne bojlery bo woda może zamarznąć i po zawodach, przepływowy ogrzewacz max jaki się na 230v 
> np taki https://allegro.pl/oferta/przeplywow...5kw-9456350604 3,2 l/min przy delcie +30*c


Ok ale zostaja problemy:
- ilość przepływowych ogrzewaczy: 2 lazienki, kuchnia a i w garażu fajnie było by mieć trochę ciepłej wody
- wielkość przyłącza elektrycznego przy korzystaniu w sobote z dwóch łazienek + czajnik + płyta
- wciąż mamy wodę w rurach - zimą w czasie nieobecności trzeba ją spuszczać - podobnie jak z bojlera. Zimną wodę mam za darmo więc pozostaje tylko robocizna
- zakładam, że będę utrzymywał temperaturę między 5 - 10 stopni powyżej zera, jeśli braknie prądu to monitoring mi to powie, podjadę i spuszczę wodę z układu CWU

----------


## swierol

> to nie to samo 
> 
> Załącznik 451288


Też na owocach, przeróżnych. Dobra, ciach bajera na temat trunków.

----------


## Kulas1

Polecam grzejniki Aeroflow firmy Henimax. Jak pisałem na poprzednim forum są sprawdzone. Grzejnik kupiłem do ogrzewania biura z oknem wystawowym i drewnianą ramą. Sprawdził się znakomicie. Koszt ogrzania zimą dużego 32 m biura i trochę działu socjalnego ( kolejne 15 m ) zamykał się w kwocie 250 zł. Czysto ciepło i ekologiczne.
Teraz przeniosłem ten grzejnik do nowego domu i ogrzewam od stycznia salon z aneksem. 27 m. Rewelacja. Grzejnik miał być tylko alternatywą dla gazu ( bo gaz jeszcze z butli na 5 domów ) .
Okazało się , że to strzał w ,, 10 " Nawet firma instalatorstwa elektrycznego była zaskoczona jego funkcjonalnością. Dziś przy otwartym oknie mimo nastawy grzejnika na 21st. grzejnik jest zimny , bo czuje że nie ma potrzeby grzać. Jestem zadowolony z takiego grzejnika. Żaden olejak nie ma startu , a za prąd za 2 miesiące zapłaciłem 264 zł.  Polecam.
https://henimax.pl/aeroflow/

----------


## Pytajnick

> Dziś przy otwartym oknie mimo nastawy grzejnika na 21st. grzejnik jest zimny , bo czuje że nie ma potrzeby grzać. Jestem zadowolony z takiego grzejnika]


Noo...w sieci wrze! Nareszcie jest grzejnik, który w środku upalnego lata jest nastawiony na 21stC i się nie włącza  :big lol:

----------


## derdalukasz

fajne rozwiązanie, fajnie to wygląda, co sądzicie o tym filmiku

----------

